# New section in the forum with product reviews?



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi,
My apologies if I should have posted this in the off topic section...
I was wondering what people thought about creating a new section in the forum with product reviews by members. In my previous car's forum of choice we had such section and it was quite useful as you had reviews from satnavs to tyres and any imaginable mechanical part.
Me personally, I think it would be really useful, specially if it's also divided into categories like suspension, transmission, electronics, detailing, etc...
If any of the moderators reads this, would it be feasible/easy to set up? What do members think?


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Would maybe stop the "which coilovers" threads popping up on repeat a little.

Can't hurt to try.


----------



## TheVarix (Apr 3, 2013)

cookbot said:


> Would maybe stop the "which coilovers" threads popping up on repeat a little.
> Can't hurt to try.


Yes,as it seems that the same questions come up time and time again (I include myself)


----------

